# HELP! I can't decide >.<



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I heard of someone IN MY TOWN who's getting out of Nigerians, she has 5 registered does for sale who've been running with a registered buck. My mom has put a limit on my goat population. 6 goats, which is bad(for me) since I have 5 right now. I really need/want a Nigerian to use as my show/4-H doe. Holly tolerates people, so I think she'd be ok at Fair but she doesn't enjoy people. I mean, she likes me but she's a one person goat. If I do get one of the does from this lady that's selling them in my town than I will have to cancel my reservation on my Super Doeling from Poppy Patch Farm, she would be a Granddaughter of Baywatch with AWESOME genetics. Unless I can convince my self to sell Indy, which if I had no emotions would be a good fix. Because she could go be a brood doe, and not beat the snot out of my little goats. OH MAN! :sigh: So sorry if that all didn't make sense, but um..

HELP? :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sara,thats a tough desicion.I don't know what I would do.Did you already pay for the one you reserved.HOw much more/less are the ones in your town.Witch ones have better quality?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't paid for the reservation yet, because the doe aborted two weeks in with the first breeding. I'm going out to see the Nigerians soon, well as soon as this lady calls me back.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara -

I would do what your gut tells you to do.

How much is she asking for the registered does?? Does she have a website or pics? I might be interested in some of the others that she has. Do you know anything about them??

Talk to you soon
Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She does not have a website or pictures, but I'm hopefully going to see them in person, or goat.

And right now my gut is saying "FEED ME!"

She also has a registered buck for sale, she told me she "just wants them gone" Her daughter is sick and she doesn't have the time to take care of them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when you go see them you will know if they are right for you or not. You can see if they like people and will fit for your situation.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you know any lines they have? Or their herd names?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

BUCK: very colorful white w/black spots, cape and leggings
Wind-N-Rock Harley D-31154 born May 29, 2005
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Prairie Wood Surely Bo Peep D-16458
Sire-D-9407 Dam-D-7394 Sire-D-4078 Dam-D-11977

DOES:
1. Wind-N-Rock Plum Viola - D-31155 born June 2, 2005 Black/brown buckskin
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Timberline Sugarplum D-7126
Sire-D-9407 Dam-D-7394 Sire-D-3854 Dam-D-2946

2. Wind-N-Rock Visa - D-31156 born June 25, 2005 Black/gold buckskin; frosted ears and nose
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Joyspring Delilah D-4803
Sire-D-9407 Dam-D-7394 Sire-D-3987 Dam-D-1720F

3. Wind-N-Rock Lena - D-31157 born June 4, 2005 Black/gold buckskin;frosted ears and nose; white on head
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Phantasma BJM Helga D-13251
same as Luna

4. Wind-N-Rock Luna D-31158 Born June 4, 2005 Black; white cap; frosted ears; belly splashes
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Phantasma BJM Helga D-13251
Sire-D-9407 Dam-D-7394 Sire-D-2691 Dam-D-9558

5. Wind-N-Rock Plum Puddin D-16959 born March 7, 2001 (Throws triples everytime) Black, white on nose, tip of tail, top of head
Sire-Valley View Diamond's Dust D-14573 Dam-Timberline Sugar Plum D-7126
Sire-D-9407 Dam-D-7394 Sire-D-3854 Dam-D-2946


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She's selling them for 75.00 a piece.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow sara - 

let me know what they are like when you see them please. My gabriel is a Phantasma breeding and I love him!!! I also at one point looked at another Phantasma breeding that was a doe - and she is real nice with a real nice udder - 

I might be interested in the white caped one - but let me know what they are like when you see them please!

Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Okiedoke. I'll take pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara - 

As you can tell - I am still trying to get to Ellensburg to meet you - LOL!

When do you think that you are going to look at them?


Talk to you soon!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

This weekend


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Sara, i would first ask myself this question, what do i want to do with my goats? If its just be pets to love on keep indy. If you want to raise sell and show nigies sell indy. I think you have two little buck kids too right? Find good pet or breeding homes for those two as well. Its hard but if thats what you want to do its for the best. I think holly could do really well in the show ring someday. Even if you dont use her this year take her with you. Give her a haircut and a bath just like you would be showing her. Let her get accustomed to people. being around strangers is sometimes the best way for them to become friendly. Show her its ok and that people are there to be friends with. Cally, the belted doe you emailed me about a few months ago, she was totally wild when i got her. I showed her at a local fair as a dry yearling the first year i had her. By that time i was OK in her mind but not anyone she wanted to hang out with. After the first day of the fair she was looking for me like all my other does. By the third day she was coming up to the gate and letting people touch her, if i was standing there. By the end of the fair i was able to go into the barn and she was letting people pet her without even knowing i was around. however if she heard me or saw me it was all over. Cally got very attached up until the point of her sale, and she is much better and her new owner seems to be enjoying her. But for a long time she looked for me and only me. I went camping for a weekend and a friend babysat my goats. The day i came back, cally was trying to use the gate as a ladder. I was trying to talk to my goat sitter and cally wouldnt shut up. I think she was afraid i wasnt going to come back to her. 
Anyways if you decide that you want to show, and you have a limit on how many you can have (like i do) you will discover that you will have to sell a milker or two every year to keep a kid. In theory your kids will be better then their dams. Im already looking at does to sell this spring, and they havnt even started kidding yet. At least one maybe two of my yearlings will go, depending on who i keep doe kids out of. At least one maybe two of my two year olds will find new homes. 
When you have a small herd you will also find that you can only use bucks one or two years. You will want to find a new home for your boys so you can get a new buck.
But if you are just wanting pets, that you can take to the fair and be in 40h with, breed them once a year and not worry about keeping kids or anything like that then i would say keep the does you have. You may still decide you want to sell your whethers so you can have more room for does to show. 
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I purchased one of her goats, Visa. She's really sweet and really tiny. Short. 

My mom bought this tiny 3/4 Nigerian, 1/4 Pygmy named Peanut.

Both are as sweet as the dickens, Peanut has wattles and Visa lets you pick her up.

Visa has really good conformation and the buck (Harley) she's bred to and that's for sale has blue eyes. HE'S GORGEOUS.

Pictures soon


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new goats can't wait for pics. :thumb:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I'll be picking them up in 1-2 weeks. Just so she makes sure they don't come back into heat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait for piccies!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe my mom bought a goat. O_O She was the one on the way their lecturing me on how we are not taking home more than one goat.

And she bought Peanut. :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHE thats great though! Hopefully your mom will get hooked and it can be something you do together  :thumbup:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahah I guess. Except now that she's made me exceed my own goat limit. HAHAHA


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great that you are getting another Nigerian. Goats are like potato chips-you can't have just one. Someone mentioned the Phantasma lines earlier-she sure had some great looking Nigerians-as well as Mini Oberhaslis. As of right now though she went out of the goats. I've had to cut my goat limit down-hay is way to spendy to have to many. I will have two milking LaMancha does this year and at least one doe kid.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds like a nice doe- what color?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Visa the registered Nigerian doe is a Gold and Black Buckskin with white frosting.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - congrats on your new goatie and your mother's!!

How did the others look?? I can't wait to see pics of everyone!!!

Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

The others were mostly buckskin but the buck was gorgeous! I wish I needed a buck and had a pen for him right now. -nods- He was black and white dalmation, with bright blue eyes. And he has such a long pretty beard! :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - thank goodness that I already have 3 bucks huh! But he is blue eyed and all of my bucks are related - hmmmmmm... and does she want 75 for him also? Do you have an email address or phone number for her? Do you have a pick of him??

Thanks Sara!

Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll get pictures of everyone on the 16th when I got to pick them up.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------

